# Movie suggestions Please



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Need a good film to watch tonight. I have seen a lot of films, so you may have to give me plenty of suggestions.

Drama or based on true story type film please.

NO Action Movies or Teen Movies.

cheers guys!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

No action movies? No explosions or guns or car chases? What's wrong with you?! :lol:

The best drama-type film that I've seen recently is Gran Torino. Love that film. The Pursuit of Happyness is very good too. Otherwise, not really my genre I'm afraid! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahY said:


> No action movies? No explosions or guns or car chases? What's wrong with you?! :lol:


Watching with the OH. 

seen pursuit of hapiness, will check gran torino out!

cheers Sarah!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hope you enjoy it as much as I did!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

not going to watch that one, need more suggestions


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:shock: But it's brilliant!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

ok might give it a go


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

although it looks good, it looks a little violent, reminds me of Harry Brown (cracking movie).

might need something less violent.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Stepmom? I think its called that, Julia Roberts and Susan Sarandon... cute but sad.

Marley and Me? Again, cute but sad.

Social Network is excellent.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

The Shawshank Redemption, Dead Poets Society, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Conviction, The Fighter, Walk the Line, Catch Me If You Can ?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, the Shawshank Redemption is one of the best films EVER!

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed. Watch that one.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

If it was me and I sat down to watch a movie that grips and inspires, I would choose from these:

A few good men ( Tom Cruise, Demi Moore and the brillaint Jack Nicholson).
Sleeping with the enemy (Julie Robets) Wonderful story about a woman`s struggle to be free from her obsessive and violent husband. Music by the late, great Jerry Goldsmith brings tears to the eyes. 
Star Trek: The Wrath of Khan. My favourite Star Trek movie!
Dirty Harry (old now but still very watchable).
Jaws.... Schneider, Dreyfus and Shaw at their very best. 
True Grit (original with John Wayne) who will be turning in his grave at the remake. This is one of the best westerns EVER made.

Just some of the movies I never tire of watching.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Malene said:


> The Shawshank Redemption, Dead Poets Society, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Conviction, The Fighter, Walk the Line, Catch Me If You Can ?


all amazing films, but seen them all!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahY said:


> Oh, the Shawshank Redemption is one of the best films EVER!
> 
> Sarah xxx


seen it like 5 times!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Seven Brides for Seven Brothers. Sorted


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Social Network!!!!!!!!!! Honestly, it is good.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

tratallen said:


> Seven Brides for Seven Brothers. Sorted


seen it


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> Social Network!!!!!!!!!! Honestly, it is good.


definately seen it, my fave film of last year/ this year !!!!!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Coyote Ugly  That film is a guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Alive...


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

MouseBreeder said:


> Alive...


seen it


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The Fountain. 
My favorite movie!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> The Fountain.
> My favorite movie!


thats one i have not heard of, shall check imdb now


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Whats Eating Gilbert Grape.... oldie but fantastic.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

OK 'The Fountain' it is, looks awesome.

I shall report tomorrow on it!

maybe this could be an ongoing thread for everyone!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The fountain is so good. And the soundtrack is just awe inspiring! 
I really hope you enjoy it!!!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> The fountain is so good. And the soundtrack is just awe inspiring!
> I really hope you enjoy it!!!


Thank you, be watching it in an hour or so!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Password is Courage is good if you can get a hold of it (and based on a true story, the book is excellent) - or I Was A Male War Bride or Arsenic and Old Lace!! Those films crack me up :lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

We watched 'The Fountain' last night.

Its a very well shot film. the cinematography is outstanding and the soundtrack is beautiful.

The acting is very powerful, as are the themes.

Don't expect huge amount of story in this film. Its more full of symbolism and theme: those being love, death and spirituality.

The three parallel stories tell the same story of course and are very much about coming to terms with the loss of a loved one or the fragility of your own mortality; the desire to want to hold on longer than is really helpful and then the process of letting go.

One critisicism: it wasn't long enough! there needed to be more of the stories based in 1500 and 2500. I also thought the writers would have linked the stories a little more, but once you stop looking for the links you'll enjoy the movie a whole lot more.

Thanks for the tip off Rhasputin.

any else got any more movie tips!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

some movies i can recommend

127 hours
The Kings Speech
The kids are alright
Temple Grandin
The Book of Eli
Out Of the Ashes
Adam
a boy called dad
straight story
the world's fastest indian
Juno
The fighter
Where the wild things are


----------

